# Full Spectrum Warrior



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

ray: ray: ray: 

Greeting to you all
I have some problems with this game that I can't make anything about it so I ask for help, so would you please..:heartlove :heartlove 

1) When starting game every thing is going well & the menu appear then when i choose campaign to start playing then choose Deploy the loading menu appear with no sense of interactivity as to say not responding.

2) Then when i try to close it to go back to windows some sort of display distortion with no specific criteria except that you can't distinguish any thing. all you can see is a vertically arranged color integrated parallel lines. And if i want to get the normal win display back i have to restart my PC.!!!

So what's gonna be done in such a case:4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

click on "follow these steps first" link in my sig if nothing helps post back


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Abdurrahman said:


> 1) When starting game every thing is going well & the menu appear then when i choose campaign to start playing then choose Deploy the loading menu appear with no sense of interactivity as to say not responding.
> 
> Does the game completly 'Freeze', or 'Lock Up'? Or does simply nothing happen when you press Deploy?
> 
> ...


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello again,

About what Pharaoh asked me to do; I've done it and passed all knowing that my pc specifications is higher than that the game requires!!

And about what Tiber Septim asked about here what I noticed :
1) when i hit Deploy & the game start to load the loading screen appear and the game freeze on this screen.
2) And about what you asked to give a pic of the distortion after trying to close it using the ult+ctrl+del it is difficult because the distortion make me as a blind who can't see what is beneath this distortion knowing that every thing beneath it is normal but you can't see the normal because of the fixed distorted immovable image filling the screen width!!!

that is all until now hope you could help me
Thank you a lot


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Just Cause*

Great Respect to you all,

all what i suffer from this game is that when i start new game and the loading start; then after a period of 10sec the computer suddenly restarts!!!
every time so i can't ever get into the game

what is the cause of such a problem knowing that my pc specifications are higher than that the game wants except the processor

that's for all and thank you a lot


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

Run through all of the steps listed under "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and post back with results. If nothing helps, make sure you give us your full system specs (read "Posting System Specs" in my signature for instructions on how to do that).

If your CPU doesn't meet the minimum requirements, there is a high possibility that the game simply won't work on your system. But we'll try some other things first before we put it down to that.


EDIT: I have merged your two threads for now, as they may be related. We'll work on them together for now, and if they turn out to be different, they can be split up again.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Abdurrahman.
It sounds like you graphics card may be artefacting, which is normally caused by heat and/or electrical damage.
Jusst to check, please download Everest (the link is in my signature) and then go to:
Computer -> Sensor.
Either take a screenshot or just post back the results so we can check the temperatures and voltages.

Cheers.


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

Thank you Indoril Nerevar and Tiber Septim 
for concerning about my matter

and here i have passed all the recommended roles and gone through it with no change
and i have attached a pic about what Tiber Septim asked and here it is

View attachment screenshot.bmp

knowing that i don't understand about the words It sounds like you graphics card may be artefacting, which is normally caused by heat and/or electrical damage.
hope you help me and if you want any additional spec I'm at your service
sincerely


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Abdurrahman said:


> Then when i try to close it to go back to windows some sort of display distortion with no specific criteria except that you can't distinguish any thing. all you can see is a vertically arranged color integrated parallel lines.


Could you get a screenshot of the distortions, so we can see exactly what they are? This will help us get a better idea of what the problem is.


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

Dear Indoril Nerevar, Tiber Septim

I have drown an image exactly similar to the distortd image after trying to get out of the game as I told you I couldn't take an image of the real one as the distortion make me as a blind, However here you are an exact pic of that:

View attachment that's it.bmp


another thing i want to add here which is when I've updated my DirectX to the latest version another problem with the game of Full Spectrum Warrior appeared and the distortion after getting out of the game vanished & here you are the other error :

View attachment another porob.bmp


But Just Cause still restarting my PC after about 10 sec of loadin with no access to the game until now

That's all for now. Thank's a lot


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Have you tried reinstalling the games?

The first picture looks like a video card problem to me. Do you have access to another video card you could swap in to test?


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*do u think??*

Hello

I want to ask you a Question
As i don't have another vga card as a test
Does a card the run the following game perfectly considered as a damaged card!!

It runs Company of heroes, onimusha 3, Devil may cry 3, Fifa 2007, Half life 2,
The Godfather, GTR2, Desperados 2, worms 4 Mayhem, Heroes of might and magic 5, Ski Alpin racing 2007...................................

please tell me if there is any relation to vga card damage and error specific to certain game!!

please help


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if you havent done so already.i think indoril's suggestion of reinstalling the game may help.its obviously not the vid card if all those other games are running fine.

edit: i just looked at your screenshot.what resolution is the game defaulting to.that kinda looks like what a monitor does when the resolution,or refresh rate are set to high.


----------

